
Cursor speed and precision link to anger and other negative emotions - _98fj
http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/12/websites-may-soon-know-if-youre-mad-a-little-mouse-will-tell-them/
======
jakeogh
Another reason to disable JS by default.

